

Mandated Third Party Static Analysis: Bad Public Policy, Bad Security - xenophonf
https://blogs.oracle.com/maryanndavidson/entry/mandated_third_party_static_analysis

======
wyldfire
Note that it's from March 11, 2014. It's relevant background for the recent
post though.

~~~
xenophonf
Thanks for the clarification. I didn't realize that myself.

